

Ask HN: Wishful Thinking - johndaly

I dream of leaving home in North Carolina for a place where people have crazy, incredible aspirations and balls of steel. Where is this place?
======
JSeymourATL
> a place where people have crazy, incredible aspirations and balls of steel.

The people and place may be as close as your own backyard>
[http://www.bizjournals.com/triangle/blog/techflash/2014/10/1...](http://www.bizjournals.com/triangle/blog/techflash/2014/10/10-north-
carolina-startups-to-watch-ncta.html)

------
duncan_bayne
[http://www.temporaldoorway.com/gallery/galtsgulch/galtsgulch...](http://www.temporaldoorway.com/gallery/galtsgulch/galtsgulch1920x1080.jpg)

------
jtfairbank
Are you a dev and interested in improving healthcare?

We just moved to Oakland for cheaper rent. Mostly ok, but it is fun to play
"was that fireworks or gunshots" once a day.

------
rayalez
Silicon Valley or New York. I've never been there, though, but that is my
dream and this is where I'm going the first chance I get.

